# CCleaner - Information for Dummies!



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I, myself am a dummy. I recently opened C-Cleaner for the first time on my computer and was totally blown away by... well, I shall show you. 

I am a very careful person - VERY careful. When I see ALL those different applications and windows options that it can clean up, I worry. What would it need to clean up in Word XP? 

Someone needs to lay me out before I go mental. Any advice from anyone who has used Ccleaner before - do I just clean them ALL? Would that do something to my PC? 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I certainly wouldn't recommend cleaning it ALL. Flrman posted a warning about reported problems when users ran CCleaner and it cleaned some needed files - although I think they may have fixed the problem now. Flrman (and others) started using CleanUP in preference - but on other forums even this is considered risky since it can delete needed files if used incorrectly, and they just use Windows' own cleaning tools (go start-->run and type in: *cleanmgr*).

I did download and use CCleaner for a while, but although it didn't cause me any problems I removed it when Flrman posted his concerns - so I can't really remember about the Word files but I think it deletes temp/autosave files among other things.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. 

I was always a bit unsure about using it and when I saw all those options on there for cleaning, I realised that if I turned off the ones I didn't trust, I would be left with the same ones Windows XP cleans anyway. 

:up:


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi have used Ccleaner with no problems so far..main concern seems to be with the issues section..Registry cleaning..
I never remove entries unless I know they refer to programs I have uninstalled..
Many are recommending Cleanup 40 exe..
http://downloads.stevengould.org/cleanup40exe
Suggestions being to..Keep all defaults as set..Standard Cleanup..
Don't scan Local Drive for temp files..

correct link..
http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Yep, CleanUP! would be my choice, that's why it's in my sig.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

> Before installing CleanUp!, please take the time to read the following:
> 
> * *Please make a backup of your hard disk before running CleanUp! for the first time.*
> While every attempt has been made to ensure that Cle...


Don't like the sound of CleanUp :down:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

I use Ccleaner at least once a day every day and never get problems with it. Don't run the registry cleaner section if you're not sure about it as it can be more trouble then it's worth. The settings I use are down below.


----------



## primetime212 (May 21, 2004)

I dont really like ccleaner...I used standard clean and I didnt know it would completely erase all my internet history


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

You could also have a look at this for a little bit more info.

http://forum.ccleaner.com/index.php?showtopic=1504

By the way, in Word it will delete the "most recently used documents list" and stuff like that, not the documents themselves.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I was a little worried about that... especially when the list came up with Word XP... hehehe... I am so paranoid.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Surreal2 said:


> I certainly wouldn't recommend cleaning it ALL. Flrman posted a warning about reported problems when users ran CCleaner and it cleaned some needed files - although I think they may have fixed the problem now. Flrman (and others) started using CleanUP in preference - but on other forums even this is considered risky since it can delete needed files if used incorrectly, and they just use Windows' own cleaning tools (go start-->run and type in: *cleanmgr*).
> 
> I did download and use CCleaner for a while, but although it didn't cause me any problems I removed it when Flrman posted his concerns - so I can't really remember about the Word files but I think it deletes temp/autosave files among other things.


 Cleanup might be fine if you are only booting one OS. If you are multi booting I would steer way clear of the program. I lost multiple files on an XP install when running cleanup from a 2000 partition, the OS wouldn't even boot past the welcome screen. It just sat there with a nice welcome for a few, and then the windows installer popped up and hung for over an hour.

I tried everything to get back into XP, I ended up doing a repair install and uninstalling cleanup. I haven't touched it since, maybe it is better now. I am not going to find out though.

Maybe I didn't read the instructions thoroughly enough, but man I was pissed. I expect a program to stay on it's own partition unless I instruct it otherwise. Hell, most virus' don't even jump partitions.  

Ccleaner has never given me one problem. I'll use it. I never use all the features and never mess with the prefetch with it. Cleaning the prefetch is mostly a waste of time and can actually slow you down until it is re written.

If I want to clean my registry I have tools for that. For just junk clean up it has never done "me" wrong.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow... now I don't know what to do. So many conflicting stories... 

I need coffee.  

I think I just have to take the chance really. Where would we be if we didn't take a risk once in a while?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Any cleaning program that sends deleted items to the recycle bin gets my vote..
Any cleaning program that has a backup facility also gets my vote..
But no program comes without some risk..
Knowing what it is that you are deleting..is the safest route...if unsure..leave it there..


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

There is always system restore.
Make a new restore point before cleaning just to be sure


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Read the forums for each and then decide on CCleaner.

Take a close look at the GUIs for each and then decide... for CCleaner.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Fizban said:


> There is always system restore.
> Make a new restore point before cleaning just to be sure


 If the program jumps the partition and wipes out the restore files you are screwed. It happens, it happened to me.

If you want to try it, dual boot 2 ntfs volumes and run cleanup on one of them. Then try to boot the other. You ain't going to do it. In safe mode you will not be able to restore because the files are gone.

Maybe on a single OS machine the program would be fine. My only experience with it was pretty bad. I mean it was only a repair install instead of a full format but it still wasn't fun.  

I can laugh about it, that is how I learn. I screw up. That way I remember to NEVER do that again. Kinda like sticking your finger in a light socket, you remember not to try that again.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> If the program jumps the partition and wipes out the restore files you are screwed. It happens, it happened to me.
> 
> If you want to try it, dual boot 2 ntfs volumes and run cleanup on one of them. Then try to boot the other. You ain't going to do it. In safe mode you will not be able to restore because the files are gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info, you live and learn I guess.
To be honest I've never had a problem with Ccleaner so I've never had to correct any problems and I thought it might help. I guess even system restore has it's limits.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

To be fair to cleanup, I never read the full documentation on the program or what happened most likely wouldn't have happened to me. I am like that sometimes, overconfident. I know everything. 

Cleanup didn't screw up my machine, it just made it very easy for me to screw it up.:up:

I'll stay with Ccleaner. It seems skivvy proof.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> To be fair to cleanup, I never read the full documentation on the program or what happened most likely wouldn't have happened to me. I am like that sometimes, overconfident. I know everything.
> 
> Cleanup didn't screw up my machine, it just made it very easy for me to screw it up.:up:
> 
> I'll stay with Ccleaner. It seems skivvy proof.


Now there's an honest post from an honest poster. Totally refreshing.

Cheers, *Skivvywaver*. :up:


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Raziel Storm , I too , am a dummie. I have been using ccleaner for quite a while and like you I was skeptical. I was afraid of it because one cleaner I tried took out needed files and I had to reformatt Windows. So , when I downloaded ccleaner , I was afraid to use it. I heard a lot of good about it so I took my chance. It has NEVER taken out ANYTHING that I needed. I use it daily and recommend it above any other cleaner for safety. 

Jillian


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

And you can look at *each item * in *each tool * to see what's there before doing anything. It has to be the number one cleaner and free free free.


----------



## nomaan (Jun 16, 2003)

i've used ccleaner on atleast 10 computers ... and cleaned everything ..

no problems ever ..


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> Read the forums for each and then decide on CCleaner.
> Take a close look at the GUIs for each and then decide... for CCleaner... and this...And you can look at each item in each tool to see what's there before doing anything. It has to be the number one cleaner and free free free.


I have written a lot of rubbish since becoming a member of TSG. I regret a lot of it. The above will take some beating.

I no longer have any enthusiasm for CCleaner And the forums associated with it make for nightmarish reading. Perhaps the most recent version was a tinker too far. This is v1.25.201 - [29th October]. Perhaps the latest, v1.26.218 - [Coming soon...] will be better. Here are the promises:

- Uninstall Tool has been rewritten to better support
MSI-based installers.
- Issue backup remembers the last save location.
- Added Arabic translation.
- Added Romanian translation.
- Fixed display issue with some languages.
- Tweak to top bar gradient styling.
- Fixed results column widths on Issue scanner.
- Updated installer engine.
- Added OpenOffice cleaning.
- Updated Nero Burning ROM cleaning.
- Updated eTrust EZ Antivirus cleaning.
- Minor bug fixes.

Its designer is still enthusiastic - of that there can be no doubt. He doesn't use the word Beta though. I wish he would.

No, I remain an advocate of PurgeIE having bought it a couple of years ago for US$30 It's a cleaner pure and simple. Doesn't need a reboot. Offers a 15 day trial. Personal support.

So why did I get involved with CCleaner? I guess not all of us can afford software and it did seem as though CCleaner might be the equivalent freeware. It still may - but not yet.

While I'm into plugs...

For *Windows98* and *Windows Millennium * users *ONLY*:

The great, the deep, the thorough and the *FREE * Delindex


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Been using CCleaner on 95, 98se, win2k and XP Home with out any problems.
I often use CCleaner right before I shut down for the day.

Just used it on my sister's laptop (win2k) and boot times seemed a little quicker as the instal was 4 years old and the machine had acquired a lot of 'junk'.

I intend to continue using it.

One option I don't use is the Registry cleaner.


----------



## Frik (Dec 15, 2002)

I use CCleaner everyday, I have never had an issue with it. Runs fine and seem to help to keep the spam down by cleaning up after me...........lol


----------



## breadloon (Dec 24, 2004)

i don't really like cleanup!..it screws my OS and force me to reformat..things keep missing after i do the cleanup..xp theme,missing options in control panel..etc

Just my opinion


----------

